# Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch/Deutsch nicht so gut



## aiuny

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wieder da mit meinen grammatikalischen Zweifeln! Wäre der Satz "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" fehlerhaft? 

Vielen Dank!

Aiuny


----------



## Gernot Back

aiuny said:


> Wäre der Satz "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" fehlerhaft?


Ja!


----------



## aiuny

Ok danke, darf ich fragen, warum?


----------



## Gernot Back

aiuny said:


> Ok danke, darf ich fragen, warum?


_Deutsch sprechen_ gehört zusammen und bildet deshalb eine Satzklammer, so wie trennbare Verben!
vgl.: das ehemals trennbare Verb _radfahren._


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Deutsch sprechen_ gehört zusammen und bildet deshalb eine Satzklammer, so wie trennbare Verben!


Ich frage mich, ob das wirklich zutrifft.

Man könnte ja z.B. sagen "(Ich spreche gut Englisch), aber Deutsch spreche ich nicht so gut.
Wenn "Deutsch" Teil einer Satzklammer wäre, könnte man es nicht an den Satzanfang stellen, oder?



aiuny said:


> Wäre der Satz "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" fehlerhaft?


Mit Betonung auf "Deutsch" erscheint mir dieser Satz nicht fehlerhaft.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn "Deutsch" Teil einer Satzklammer wäre, könnte man es nicht an den Satzanfang stellen.


Doch, an den Satzanfang kann man grundsätzlich alles stellen, was man hervorheben/fokussieren/topikalisieren will:

_Rad fahre ich nicht so gern(, lieber Auto).
Geschenkt wird einem nichts!_​


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie ist es mit einem trennbaren Verb? (Daran dachte ich nämlich beim Wort "Satzklammer".) 
z.B.
"Ich komme heute Abend noch schnell bei dir vorbei."
oder
"Er lässt sein Gepäck im Hotel zurück."

Würdest du auch "vorbei" oder "zurück" eventuell an den Satzanfang stellen? (Ich nicht.)


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest du auch "vorbei" oder "zurück" eventuell an den Satzanfang stellen? (Ich nicht.)


Nein, denn es ergibt keinen Sinn, diese nebensächlichen Partikeln zu topikalisieren!


----------



## uress

JClaudeK: Im Extremfall kann man schon, aber es kommt selten und eher mit denen vor, die paarweise existieren, wie ein und aus, auf und ab, usw.

*Rein*gekommen bin ich noch, *raus* konnte ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, denn es ergibt keinen Sinn, diese nebensächlichen Partikeln zu topikalisieren!


Sooo nebensächlich sind die nicht, sie können  den Sinn des Verb vollkommen verändern. (siehe #9)


----------



## Gernot Back

Ja, wie gesagt "geschenkt". Ich kann @uress hier nur Recht geben.


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt von der Stilebene ab, aber auch von der Region.
Formen wie: "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" waren lange Zeit Standard. Die Satzklammer "Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch" hat diese Form weitgehend abgelöst.

Oft wird die Form "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" aber noch mündlich gebraucht. In einigen Gegenden regelmäßig. Auch einige Schriftsteller verwendeten solche Formen regelmäßig.

Tatsächlich wird "nicht so gut" aus der "neutralen" Ebene hervorgeholt und topikalisiert.

Eine andere Frage wäre ein Vergleich:

"Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut wie du."

Hier ist diese Form ganz normal standardsprachlich.

"Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch" ist auch eher umgangssprachlich. Ein Vergleich wird angedeutet, aber abgebrochen. Es ist eine relativ häufige Redewendung für "Ich spreche etwas Deutsch."

Wahrscheinlich entsteht der Eindruck der Falschen bei "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" durch den fehlenden Vergleich. Ich selbst halte den Satz nicht für falsch, ordne ihn aber eher dem mündlichen Bereich zu.

Wenn man die Form "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" als falsch betrachtet, ist es ein wesentlich schwächerer Fehler als zum Beispiel: "Ich nicht so gut Deutsch spreche." (Das verstößt gegen die "Verb zweite Position"-Regel.)

Beispiele für (standardsprachliche) Wortgruppen und Erläuterungen im Nachfeld sind hier: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Nachfeld




> Nebensatz im Nachfeld - Sie hat ein Buch erhalten, das sie sofort las.
> Infinitiv mit _zu_ im Nachfeld - Es hat aufgehört zu schneien.
> Vergleichsatz mit _als_ oder _wie _im Nachfeld - Er ist gerannt wie ein Verrückter.
> Präpositionalgruppe im Nachfeld - Was soll man tun in dieser hektischen Zeit?
> Apposition im Nachfeld - Man hat L.G. verhaftet, den Nachbarn des...


...
Nicht im Nachfeld
(Beispiel :


> Prädikativ:
> NICHT: Sie wollte schon immer werden Pilotin bei der Luftwaffe.
> NICHT: Er war erstaunlich lang geblieben kerngesund.
> ...
> Abtönungspartikeln:
> NICHT: Daran lässt sich nichts ändern halt.
> NICHT: Das hättest du nicht tun sollen aber auch.



Wenn man "nicht so gut" für ein Prädikat hält oder für ein Abtönungspartikel, dann ist es nach Canoonet falsch. Ob es zu diesen Gruppen gehört, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" .... Ich selbst halte den Satz nicht für falsch, ordne ihn aber eher dem mündlichen Bereich zu.


Das sehe ich genauso wie du.


Hutschi said:


> "Ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch" ist auch eher umgangssprachlich. Ein Vergleich wird angedeutet, aber abgebrochen.


Hier dagegen bin ich anderer Meinung. "so" dient mMn zur Abschwächung von "nicht" (_nicht gut > nicht so gut_), ist also kein abgebrochener Vergleich.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest du auch.... "zurück" eventuell an den Satzanfang stellen? (Ich nicht.)


In einem gewissen Zusammenhang ist es mMn doch denkbar, z.B.
_Der Junge floh aus dem Haus. Zurück kam er erst, als er sicher war, dass sein Vater ihn nicht mehr verprügeln würde._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "so" dient mMn zur Abschwächung von "nicht" (_nicht gut > nicht so gut_),


Diese Deutung überrascht mich ein wenig, denn ich hätte vielmehr gedacht, ''so'' diene zur Verstärkung von ''gut'' (_nicht so gut = nicht sehr gut)._


----------



## JClaudeK

Für mich ist "nicht gut"  stärker/ negativer  als "nicht so  gut" (= not really good/ pas tellement bien). Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt?


bearded man said:


> In einem gewissen Zusammenhang ist es mMn doch denkbar, z.B.


Klar, aber mein _"Würdest du auch "vorbei" oder "zurück" eventuell an den Satzanfang stellen? (Ich nicht.)"_ bezog sich auf die vorhergehenden Beispielsätze. (#7)


----------



## Hutschi

"Nicht so gut" bedeutet normalerweise "ziemlich schlecht", "nur wenig" oder "nicht viel". "So" schwächt "gut" ab, aber auch "nicht gut", es relativiert die Kenntnisse. Besser als schlecht, aber schlechter als gut.

Ohne Zusatzinformation und mit gleichmäßiger Betonung von "nicht so gut" (als feste Wendung) bedeutet es eher "Ich spreche Deutsch schlecht." als "Ich spreche Deutsch gut.".
Wenn "so" besonders betont wird, "nicht sooo gut" bedeutet es eher "Ich spreche Deutsch zwar recht gut, aber nicht so gut, dass ich diese feinen Unterschiede erkennen kann." Das ist aber viel seltener und wird eher nicht als feste Wendung verwendet.

Beispiel:
Bedeutung 1:
Ich spreche Deutsch _nicht so gut_. Wahrscheinlich mache ich viele Fehler. ("nicht so gut" gleichmäßig betont) -- Manchmal kokketiert man damit auch. Die Antwort ist oft: "Doch, du sprichst gut deutsch." (Manchmal auch als Höflichkeitsfloskel.)
Bedeutung 2:
Ich spreche Deutsch_ nicht *so* gut_, _dass ich Dich verstehen kann_, wenn du schnell und leise sprichst. (... "so" extra betont)


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt?


Doch, und vielleicht ist mein Verständnis hier nicht korrekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Nicht so gut" bedeutet normalerweise "ziemlich schlecht"


Genau.
Ist "ziemlich schlecht" für dich keine Abschwächung von "schlecht"? Für mich schon. 
Und "Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch." = "ich spreche schlecht Deutsch". Oder?


> ziemlich
> in verhältnismäßig hohem, großem, reichlichem o. ä. Maße
> Beispiele
> 
> es ist ziemlich kalt
> ich kenne ihn ziemlich gut
> du kommst ziemlich spät


Es ist ziemlich kalt. = die Temperaturen sind relativ angenehm
Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Genau.
> Ist "ziemlich schlecht" für dich keine Abschwächung von "schlecht"? Für mich schon.



Für mich auch.

Reihe ungefähr:

Nicht/gar nicht
(So gut wie nicht - Einordnung unklar. Es kann  auch bedeuten: "sehr selten".)
Sehr schlecht
Schlecht
Ziemlich schlecht, nicht so gut, etwas
relativ gut
gut
sehr gut
ausgezeichnet

Was das jeweils genau bedeutet, hängt vom Kontext ab, und die Einteilung überlappt sich.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Genau.
> Ist "ziemlich schlecht" für dich keine Abschwächung von "schlecht"? Für mich schon.


Aber z.B. bei ''nicht sehr gut'' (was ja auch 'ziemlich schlecht' bedeutet) ist 'sehr gut' doch eine Verstärkung von 'gut'.  Dass der gesamte Satz einen Ausdruck der Bescheidenheit darstellt heißt wohl nicht, dass die einzelnen Wörter ihre jeweilige Bedeutung verlieren.
''So gut/sehr gut'' spreche ich nicht: in diesem Sinne schrieb ich, dass mir bei _nicht so gut _das Wort _so _eher eine Verstärkung von 'gut' zu sein scheint. Aber natürlich kann ich mich irren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Edit:


bearded man said:


> Aber z.B. bei ''nicht sehr gut'' (was ja auch 'ziemlich schlecht' bedeutet) ist 'sehr gut' doch eine Verstärkung von 'gut'.


Die Negation verschiebt meines Erachtens die Perspektive.

hervorragend/ ausgezeichnet
sehr gut
gut
ganz ordentlich
mittelmäßig
nicht so gut
nicht sehr gut = ziemlich schlecht
schlecht = nicht gut
sehr schlecht
miserabel
(gar) nicht


----------



## Hutschi

> Die Negation verschiebt meines Erachtens die Perspektive.



Genau. Wobei  "nicht sehr gut" nach meinem Gefühl "mittelmäßig" und "ziemlich schlecht" überlappt.

"So gut" und "sehr gut" haben unterschiedliche Bedeutung. "Sehr" ändert "gut" unmittelbar. "So" ändert es durch einen Vergleich.



------------------------------------------
PS: Ein Kontext, in dem  "Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut" auch standardsprachlich korrekt ist:

A: Kannst du heute für uns dolmetschen?
B: Nein, ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut (, dass ich das kann).

Hier spielt die Topikalisierung eine wesentliche Rolle.
Auch die umgekehrte Form ist korrekt:

B1: "Nein, so gut spreche ich Deutsch nicht.

Ebenso die Form:
 B2: "Nein, ich spreche nicht so gut Deutsch."


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Die Negation verschiebt meines Erachtens die Perspektive.


Das verstehe ich durchaus.  Es kommt aber auch darauf an - denke ich - ,ob die Negation sich direkt auf 'spreche' oder auf 'so gut' bezieht.
_1. Ich spreche /nicht so gut
2. Ich spreche nicht / so gut._
Im 2. Fall ist 'so' deutlicher eine Verstärkung von 'gut' - meiner Ansicht nach (genau wie 'sehr' bei 'ich spreche nicht sehr gut' - mit anderer Bedeutung, zugegeben).  Dass 2. wahrscheinlich die richtige Einteilung ist, zeigt die mögliche alternative Wortstellung _so gut spreche ich nicht _(wohl besser als _nicht so gut spreche ich). 
((Same thing with your example ''not really good'':  if it is _not /really good/ _then 'really' is a reinforcement of 'good'.))_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "So gut" und "sehr gut" haben unterschiedliche Bedeutung.


Ich habe die Aufstellung in #22 entsprechend geändert.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Das verstehe ich durchaus.  Es kommt aber auch darauf an - denke ich - ,ob die Negation sich direkt auf 'spreche' oder auf 'so gut' bezieht.
> _1. Ich spreche /nicht so gut
> 2. Ich spreche nicht / so gut._
> Im 2. Fall ist 'so' deutlicher eine Verstärkung von 'gut' - meiner Ansicht nach (genau wie 'sehr' bei 'ich spreche nicht sehr gut' - mit anderer Bedeutung, zugegeben).  Dass 2. wahrscheinlich die richtige Einteilung ist, zeigt die mögliche alternative Wortstellung _so gut spreche ich nicht _(wohl besser als _nicht so gut spreche ich).
> ((Same thing with your example ''not really good'':  if it is _not /really good/ _then 'really' is a reinforcement of 'good'.))_



Klammern klammern hier Snneinheiten:
1. _Ich spreche (nicht so gut) deutsch* -- *_Das haben wir in den meisten Erläuterungen verwendet, "nicht so gut" wird als Einheit gesprochen.
2._ Ich spreche nicht (so gut) deutsch. _hat eine andere Intonation und Betonung als 1. "So" wird besonders betont und lang gesprochen. So bezieht sich hier auf einen Vergleich. Dieser wird meist explizit gegeben, manchmal implizit. (Vergleiche #17) - oder es wird deutlich getrennt gesprochen.


----------

